# STIHL BR380 Manual



## JP56 (Aug 12, 2019)

I am badly in need of a Service & IPL Manual for a the STIHL BR380 Blower. Having problems with the throttle cable jamming.


----------



## ray benson (Aug 12, 2019)

JP56 said:


> I am badly in need of a Service & IPL Manual for a the STIHL BR380 Blower. Having problems with the throttle cable jamming.


Request was fulfilled in the beg for manuals thread. Check your inbox


----------



## JP56 (Aug 13, 2019)

ray benson said:


> Request was fulfilled in the beg for manuals thread. Check your inbox


Thank You so much Ray!


----------

